# 10g tank with bala shark and dwarf gourami



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I was just wondering how many of each i should put in there if its possible. I have read that they are compatible.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

bala shark has the ability to get 14 inches from nose to tail thats longer then a 10 gallon tank they also enjoy alot of swimming room. to keep a school (6+) u would need a 6 ft tank as a minimal. keeping the bala shrks in a 10 gallon will stunt their growth and shorten their life span considerably.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for replying...any ideas of what would fit nice in a 10g tank?[/code]


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I see a case of MTS complicated by BTS a-brewin'. No known cure.

MTS=multi tank syndrome
BTS=big(ger) tank syndrome


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

closeyetfar said:


> thanks for replying...any ideas of what would fit nice in a 10g tank?[/code]


welcome aboard.
you could have a Betta fish,mystery snails,cherry shrimp.
most other fish require larger swimming room.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Plants and harlequin rasboras would be gorgeous.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Small danios, rasboras, small cories, Small loaches, small tetras, cherry and crystal shrimp, Pencil fish. There are more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

you could get......

betta, cherry barbs, danios, WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS(they are so cute), harlequin rasboras, spotted rasboras, black widows, silvertipped tetras, rummynose tetras, neons, black neons, cardinals, hatchetfish, pencil fish, penguin fish, some types of killifish, some gouramis(the smaller ones), catfish, CORIES, loaches(small ones), threadfin rainbowfish, celebes rainbowfish, fancy guppies, platies, mollies, swordtails, and maybe some x-ray cats, not sure about them though.

hope this helped!


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

interesting 10 gallon tank to me:

Heavily planted
3 DP's (Dwarf Puffer's)
4 Oto's

DP's may not be the best option though do to needing snails in their diet.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

crazy4fish said:


> you could get......
> 
> betta, cherry barbs, danios, WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS(they are so cute), harlequin rasboras, spotted rasboras, black widows, silvertipped tetras, rummynose tetras, neons, black neons, cardinals, hatchetfish, pencil fish, penguin fish, some types of killifish, some gouramis(the smaller ones), catfish, CORIES, loaches(small ones), threadfin rainbowfish, celebes rainbowfish, fancy guppies, platies, mollies, swordtails, and maybe some x-ray cats, not sure about them though.
> 
> hope this helped!


No swordtails or mollies. Remember it's only a 10g tank.

If the tank were mine I'd probably do what bob suggested and go for lots of plants and a school of harlequins. Either that or some pygmy cories.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bettas are overrated. Try sparkling gouramis for a change.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol Lupin likes sparkling Gouramis.
I wanna get a pair, but you have to wait till' your tank has matured 4-5 months!?
That's CrAzY


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it. I wanted a bigger tank but money is low and this is my first tank that have had to run on my own so i didnt want to start out with too much to handle. Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

ive read that the larger tanks are easier but a 10 allon would be cheaper


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

larger tanks are easier in some ways. it is easier to keep your parameters in check with a larger tank. small tanks are fine too you just have to check your water more.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

larger tanks are also easier to keep tabs on ur fish (if u have larger ones) for instance a 20 gallon with a scool of neons. if one disapears would u be as inclind to notice as a silver dollar/tin foil barb out of a shcool in a 70 gallon?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

good point king.


----------

